# [OOC] St. Ulthar's Medallion



## Mark Chance (Mar 18, 2011)

*IC Thread:* Link

*Administrative Points*
I insist that as often as possible players do their own dice rolls. I also prefer Invisible Castle to EN World's dice roller. I often use multi-quote to put together the basis of a text file around which I build my GM posts, especially during combat. EN World's dice roller doesn't show up with in quoted text, but Invisible Castle links do.

When it comes to player posting, even a short post is better than no post at all.

To get an idea of my style (or lack thereof), feel free to check out my other game, What Adventure Awaits?.

*NPCs*
Alvise Biaggio, grizzled half-elf frog hunter
Mael Loïc, aged human minor merchant prince

*Dramatis Personae*
sunshadow21: Quillian Barthony, halfling cleric
Mahorfeus: Bozzago, tengu rogue (acrobat)
galahad0430: Devon Belanti, aasimar cleric
Deuce Traveler: Lem the Cook, halfling monk
InVinoVeritas: Holphin Halicarnassus, halfling summoner
gryphon_gold: Coreuth Din'assa, elf rogue (rake)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 18, 2011)

Quillian Barthony, halfling cleric


----------



## Mahorfeus (Mar 18, 2011)

Bozzago, tengu rogue (acrobat)


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 18, 2011)

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devon_Belanti_(galahad0430) Aasimar cleric


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 18, 2011)

Lem the Cook (Deuce Traveler) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki Lem the Cook, Level 1 Halfling Monk w/ no XP


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 18, 2011)

Holphin Halicarnassus, halfling summoner 1.

(Love it, lots of halflings!)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 19, 2011)

What?  Us 3 halflings are surrounded by 30 goblins?  Well, a halfling is worth 20 goblins, so we have them outnumbered 2 to 1!  Hardly sporting!


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like an interesting group so far. I'm guess we've got one (maybe two?) more players who might be checking in. I'll look at getting the in-game thread up and running tomorrow evening or Sunday after I get back from Mass. I still have quite a bit of grading and what not to get caught up on as well, so Sunday is probably the more likely scenario.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Mar 19, 2011)

Coreuth Din'assa, elf rogue (rake)


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 19, 2011)

The in-character thread has been started.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to hold off on updating the IC thread until Friday afternoon or evening to give everyone a chance to react the current situation.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks. This week was terribly busy, and I'm just now getting back into the action.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 28, 2011)

If the merchant prince's terms are acceptable, I'll go ahead and flash forward to the bogs. If there's any shopping to do before heading out, let me know.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 29, 2011)

Lem is good with the terms.  Any work that allows him further travel, room, and board he sees as a fine thing.  He has no need for further shopping.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm going to shoot for moving the game along to the next Important Part sometime this Thursday, almost certainly in the evening.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2011)

Mark Chance said:


> I'm going to shoot for moving the game along to the next Important Part sometime this Thursday, almost certainly in the evening.




any bytes on the recruiting angle(r).


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

Umm... Scott the IC is three pages long. Here...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/303145-st-ulthars-medallion.html

So you can catch up. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2011)

Doh! i thought this was a different thread(what adventure awaits)


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 6, 2011)

I've not forgotten about or quit this game. Been a busy week. Standardized testing ate up the last two days. I also have to finish reading a section of Plutarch and an essay about the death of Socrates for a seminar this week. Will probably get things moving again tonight.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Apr 6, 2011)

Good to hear. We all have our IRL things to attend to, so take your time. [metagame]More time-based gold/XP![/metagame]

Kidding, kidding.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 25, 2011)

Crazy busy for me last week combined with multi-holy-day weekend. It seems the group wishes to descend the shaft, perhaps after trapping or somehow blocking egress through the tunnel. If that's the plan, we can go that route, moving the game along tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 27, 2011)

From the in-game thread:



InVinoVeritas said:


> "I'll handle the side passage," replies Holphin. "Emet will be up top, lowering people inside. Once everyone else is in, Emet and I will follow through the passage."






galahad0430 said:


> "You can lower me first, if you'd like. I am pretty well armored and I can see in the darkness as well." Devon tells you.




So, I get that Emet lowers people with Devon going first, but is Holphin saying that he'll try to enter the barrow through the side passage separate from the rest of the party?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 28, 2011)

Holphin and Emet are entering last. First, Holphin stands guard while Emet drops everyone in. Then, Holphin examines the side-tunnel Summoner style and hopes to regroup.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 7, 2011)

Update either later today or tomorrow. Busy weekend with a seminar, a dinner, Mass, a brunch, grading, et cetera.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 22, 2011)

New turn is up. Sorry for the delay. Another heckish week, but at least we're done with state-mandated testing.

Please post desired actions and necessary die rolls. Don't sweat posting in initiative order. I can cobble posts together as necessary.

I wasn't sure how Lem was able to to throw two vials of acid in a single round?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2011)

I didn't know if I wouldn't be allowed.  I figured it was a dual attack, one with the left hand and one with the right.  If the DM won't allow such a thing I will be fine with the decision.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 29, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I didn't know if I wouldn't be allowed.  I figured it was a dual attack, one with the left hand and one with the right.  If the DM won't allow such a thing I will be fine with the decision.




Throwing with two hands is permitted, but it does suffer the same penalties as two-weapon fighting. Lob away. 

Also, lots of computer glitches these last few days. Gonna try to get caught up today.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, my week didn't go as planned. Rassin' frassin' end of the school year. I'm way busy the next couple of days. Fortunately, Friday is a half-day, and my students are gone by lunchtime. Huzzah! 

Please continue to be patient. Danke!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 17, 2011)

FYI: I have unreliable Internet access next week from Monday through Thursday.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 24, 2011)

Back from family vacation. Put about 1,100 miles on the car. Updates coming today or tomorrow.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jul 17, 2011)

Deciding to finally take action, Bozzago would attempt to hurl his dagger past his comrades at the closest goblin, before unsheathing his trusty dueling sword.









*OOC:*


Not including penalties for throwing past allies/into a melee.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jul 17, 2011)

...wrong thread, broski.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jul 22, 2011)

gryphon_gold said:


> ...wrong thread, broski.



Oops. To think I was wondering why it hadn't posted in the other thread. -_-;;;


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jul 27, 2011)

Everyone still alive? O_O


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm still here, patiently waiting my turn.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 27, 2011)

Please don't wait turns. Post your desired actions with contingencies as you feel necessary. I'll update the game tomorrow, probably in the afternoon.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 29, 2011)

Small update to reflect Lem's dramatic new point of view. The map got rather tiny. I tried sticking it in as a thumbnail attachment, but I failed. Not sure what I did wrong.


----------

